# Hopkins Hofstra Men's Lacrosse Game



## IDLaxStar (May 30, 2011)

These are some shots I took from the stands at a Hopkins Hofstra lacrosse game the other day. I would love some critique on them. I am pretty new to sports photography so any advice would be great.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## AMW (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you thought about cropping #5 a bit closer and boosting the blue saturation a tad bit? I think you could have a winner.


----------



## ImKosher (Jun 14, 2011)

AMW said:


> Have you thought about cropping #5 a bit closer and boosting the blue saturation a tad bit? I think you could have a winner.


I have to agree.  #5 is a great shot.  Those blue helmets with the wings are pretty sick.


----------

